

Ask HN: Etiquette on resubmitting a link (that died on the vine) - jerrya

I submitted a link to an excellent Fresh Air interview with Jeffrey Rosen about interpreting the 1st and 4th Amendments in the digital era.  Turns out it had been submitted 9 hours earlier, here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3296176 but it went nowhere. It's hackerish, and relevant -- what is the HN etiquette towards resubmitting it?
======
JoachimSchipper
Technically, you can bypass the filter by tweaking the URL a bit - adding or
subtracting a /, ? or # will usually work.

But please don't resubmit. There are already too many stories on the 'new'
page relative to the number of people looking at it; if people would regularly
resubmit stories, that problem would get even worse.

~~~
jerrya
Yes, I understand both points, which is why I asked. But I thought this was a
very interesting link and could generate a very interesting discussion.

I'd be happy if the original submitters link were revived. His link would seem
to be long gone (9-12 hours old.) So my voting it up would seem futile.

